# Skid steer snowblower



## turbo5560 (Apr 6, 2007)

has anyone used a skid steer to snowblow? I was wondering how they would compare to snowblowing with a kubota tractor. The thing i wonder about is if you are snowblowing small drive in a complex and the drives are not on the same angles as the road is there going to be some difficulties?


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Id only imagine they would be good for areas which have substantial snowfall amounts per storm like 2-4ft or more and narrower areas to move the snow, ie 2-4 row parking lots and complexes that you have room to blow everything.

I know just our walkbehind models sometimes throw snow so darn far i have to aim it down so i dont blow it at someone, homes, buildings, trees, lights etc, it would surely take em out with a good ice chunk.

Here is a pic i took of a Cat c series cab skid last fall, i think the blower is a 74"? It was huge, no storm would knock this machine down a notch unless it was a 8' storm.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

2 more


----------



## HELLSCANYON (Dec 12, 2008)

I use a 2008 Bobcat s250 with a 84" high flow snowblower for all my residential accounts and I do not have any problems with driveway angles. I do not know how it compares with the Kubota since I have never ran a Kubota with a snowblower. You do have to be careful about where you put the snow because it will go a long ways (dry snow easily 45 ft). My skidsteer works great for big snow falls and smaller ones also (4-6 inches). I can drive 6-7 mph with a 6 inch snow fall with no problems. I ran a Toolcat 5600 w/high flow snow blower before that and it would only run about 3-5 mph before bogging down.


----------



## HELLSCANYON (Dec 12, 2008)

I use a 2008 Bobcat s250 with a 84" high flow snowblower for all my residential accounts and I do not have any problems with driveway angles. I do not know how it compares with the Kubota since I have never ran a Kubota with a snowblower. You do have to be careful about where you put the snow because it will go a long ways (dry snow easily 45 ft). My skidsteer works great for big snow falls and smaller ones also (4-6 inches). I can drive 6-7 mph with a 6 inch snow fall with no problems. I ran a Toolcat 5600 w/high flow snow blower before that and it would only run about 3-5 mph before bogging down.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

I have 873G Bobcat with 74" blower, S185 with 66" blower and LS 170 New holland with 74" blower. 
THey work great in almost all condition. Runs a little slower in wet sloppy snow and when the city puts a monster windrow at the end of the driveway. I've found nothing beats the clean look and specific placement of the snow with a blower. No more piles, always making a cut as you run in a forward direction.


----------



## kurtzsnow (Sep 16, 2007)

Do your blowers work good blower snow windrows? I have a parking lot where there are alot of bushes around the sides and no place to go with the snow. So after a couple of storms I was wondering how they would work for blowing the snow banks over the bushes. What brand do you have?


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Back in 2001..*

Back in 01 I ran a Case 1840 with a Erskine blower doing sidewalks,over and underpasses for Mass Highway. 
It worked well. It wasn't a hi-flow but the district bosses where impressed with the results.
We had wet sloppy coastal Nor'easter type snow more often than not and if you worked the machine and blower together it did just fine.
The nice thing about this blower was that it didn't have shear pins,it had a hydraulic bypass if it plugged...Unplug it and away you go.
Since then the machine and blower have been upgraded to a Hi-Flow and I am told it is ten times better than the one I ran....


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

The blowers work great if you need to clean up the sides of a parking lot. The main problem I have is by doing such a good job right away, there is no need to come back and move piles. Now the problem is how to charge the customer extra.


----------



## KSSS (Feb 17, 2008)

I finally got my Erskine/Quick Attach 85" high flow blower. I have been blowing piles of snow off of lots for more parking. The snow is of course packed from being pushed into place so its more dense. I am really surprised at how effective this is. I have owned one before and have run others in the past. I have never run one with this much power or flow. I have it on a CASE 465 HF. The machine makes 42 gpm and nets around 85 hp. The machine barely pulls down even in wet snow. I was blowing through piles that were taller than the skid steer. The controls for the chute direction and chute angle are plug and play into the machine controls so all functions run off of the electric over hyd. switches on the control handles. The one I owned had a function handle that was banded onto the control stick, that sucked. 

The only down side is when your really pushing the snow through it, it sucks some diesel. 

Quick Attach has been good to work with. I needed hose extensions and a couple of bolts that they missed. It was at my front door in two days. 

I ordered the truck loading chute with it, but I have not had time to put it together. We are in a dry spell now. Figures.


----------



## Grass Master (Feb 17, 2008)

I have run both a skidder and tractor with blowers. The one thing I would strongly recommend if you go with a tractor get one with a hydrostatic peddle. The tractor will travel too fast with a standard transmission.


----------

